

Cash-strapped teacher sells ads on tests - tonyvt2005
http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/12/03/teacher.ads.on.tests/index.html

======
sidsavara
This is a great article, but it was just posted to HN yesterday from USNews as
well

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=383723>

[http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2008-12-01-test-
ads_N...](http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2008-12-01-test-ads_N.htm)

I am voting it up though, because I wonder if this is a problem we could solve
here with this group. I doubt that this was duplicate posted maliciously, and
it is an interesting story

I wonder if it would be useful to have a feature where rather than just "bury"
or "mark as duplicate" we could link TO the original duplicated story. Since I
_know_ it was posted recently, and made front page, I would go through the
effort of tagging it as such and linking (as I have just done). Perhaps then
this "new" post would appear as a comment in the original thread?

If this (what I'm doing) is an inappropriate use of comments and voting, I
apologize - I didn't want to post a whole new "Ask HN" about it.

